# how to game any system...



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

We are gathered here today in memory of the old education system
whilst we hold back our tears and look back upon history
how the system denied us our innovation our childhood and our creativity
but alas it is a dawn of a new age of man

cometh those who wish to start anew
come those who transcend the iron cell called education
we start a new crew
a new beginning

we build on those from the past
we build ourselves a new cast
we began as a lonesome few
but it is time to put an end to the feud

so to understand one we must understand the other
is it gamification we seek my brother?
perhaps that is not the only answer
only fools would stop there and not ask another

i have created this space
for the few that seek change
so that we may discuss
and innovate

we are here to create
break down
and not feel chained 
you are here reading this because you too feel drained

so come one and come all
one is not enough but together we are all might
together we can break the code and stand tall
together we can neglect the wrong and come to light

this is life
you consider yourself a player in a game that ends in death
where are the play-makers?Newton,Einstein, Tesla and Blight?
who am I? just a master of theft

I create the game through zen koans and literature 
I improvise without the rules for vibrant minds and the sort that is alike
my words may not strike you as fit for the cause
but I am a creator I do not seek rewards

all I want is commitment ,brotherhood and peace
to create a haven , a home
even if I must build it piece by piece
history is set in stone

rigid and untrustworty as it is
it is very well usable in the world of tomorrow
so here it is the moment you have all been waiting for
the game has begun

suggestions for gaming the system and I will create the system you have been looking for


----------



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

I'll lay down the first suggestion

Special rules needs to be given to any system

second suggestions 

the physical form it takes has to comparable to the rules and a rank list needs to be employed

for the ranking of your class mates I assume you need a deduction of all the top players ,that and you need to be clever in how you deduct whos the who and what

third suggestion 

all games incorporate who ,what ,where, when and how so I think those five elements are a necessity


----------



## IamIcarus (Apr 7, 2014)

Got a few questions. The first one being, what the fuck? 

Thats actually all ive got.


----------



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

IamIcarus said:


> Got a few questions. The first one being, what the fuck?
> 
> Thats actually all ive got.


1. you said you had a few questions, I only see one  if thats how far your brain can go how will you ever achieve ?
2. the shitty poem is just for me to spark some innovation in myself, that is how I sometimes game my system
3. I realize not everyone games the system in the same way, hence the creation of this thread
4. how do you propose Bill Gates created the language for the altair?


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

You'd have to upturn the entire social structure, starting with the corporations/government (not sure what the difference is at this point, barring formal bureaucratic inefficiency). The education system is just an emanation of that, or rather, it's too dependent on these ruling forces to be considered separately from them. 

Barring a social upheaval on the scale of a revolution or a civil war, you could ban private schooling, and make public schooling mandatory (and of course construct/create the resources to support that). Once the upper-to-higher classes have to start sharing resources with plebs, yeah, they'll start to care more about the education system (and invest in it more). Of course, then we'd have to deal with the imminent corruption...


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry, it was necessary:


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Initially thought this was a poem and tried to make any sense out of it.

Honestly? Everyone's on their own.
You can't change an established system just by brainstorming in sonnets on a forum. 
I agree that education can be a game whose code is easy to crack and there's a lot of ridiculous flaws in it.
Crash it, milk it, punch it, do what you can to get by and get what you want out of it.

"I create the game through zen koans and literature " should be printed on a shirt. XD


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

Gaming a system

An understanding of the system, performance management and the definition of success are good pre-requisites for gaming a system. Which behaviors and decisions are rewarded with success or punished.

The way to game an MBA degree, where GPA is the sole concern (definition of success)
Performance = Ability x Resources x Motivation

Performance is measured by:
1) How well you deliver on the criteria for your courses
2) How well you deliver relative to your peers
3) How well you meet the professors discretionary criteria and expectations

What is under your control?
1)How well you deliver on criteria is a function of your ability, resources and motivation (effort)
2)Criteria is controllable through the choice of professor selection, course selection and persuasiveness at getting professors to change criteria.
3a) How well you do relative to your peers depends can be controlled by your own ability, resources (information & supplies) and motivation (effort) to achieve high grades... 
3b) Your ability to limit the ability, resources (knowledge flow) and motivation between your peers will have a positive effect on your GPA. Note: They may also control the resources (information) you may need to increase your grade.
4) The ability to meet professors discretionary requirements is about perception management and obtaining quantifiable criteria for how discretionary marks will be given. For example: Class participation can be graded by attendance, thought contribution, informed (researched) contribution, completion of 'non-essential' assignments, the ability to create class discussion.

General Recommendations:
1)Start an MBA when you already have a strong background, coverage of most topics and academic ability - Gives you a stronger base when starting (Easy A's)
2)Apply effective studying strategies (Turn B's to A's)
3)Select the strongest result oriented people for your group-work (no exceptions) - (B's to A's)
4)Network with those who have taken the course under the same professor before (Insight into exams and marking style)
5)Identify the class grade averages for professors and switch to the professors most likely to give a higher grade
Avoid subjects or marking criteria which are your weaknesses (I prefer exams over projects) - (Some professors are against giving A's and A+'s whilst others will mark harshly but be open to giving high grades)
6)You want to increase the chance that professors will 'upward skewing' marks and reduce the chance of 'bell curving' (smaller standard deviation of grades) - this means restricting the flow of information between the knowledgeable classmates and those that want help, whilst hoarding it for yourself.

Weaknesses of the strategy:
May not be considered a team player
Peer support and peer references can be limited (limiting long term networks)
Professors that provide the best grades are not necessarily the best professors for educating
Requires a high degree of independence and skill to begin with
Effort to reward ratio could be too high if your performance criteria is to find a job which has lower GPA requirements and accentuates other skills
Potentially miss out on the 'university experience' and extra curricular activities.

Did I follow this strategy? No.
Though I did follow recommendations 1, 2, limit the number of weak performers in a group and ensure at least 1 complimentary and reliable group member, 4, not 5, I did not intervene with knowledge flows between peers, I have been generous with support but have refused to give higher than B-level insights that were a result of my own or group effort to people unable to reciprocate.


----------

